# Shotgun Suggestions



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have asked my DH to get me a shotgun for Christmas. Of course when he looks at shotguns they are huge, and way too big for me. I guess you would need to know that I am 5'8" with a small build, and I have ZERO experience with shotguns. My gun experience has been a terrifying time with a 9mm several years ago, I love my .380, and have fun with my son's .22 rifle. We also have a couple of .22's in layaway at the shop for some cheap shooting fun. Oh, and I don't want him spending more than $300 maximum. That's pretty much it.

So, if you were buying a shotgun for your wife what would you look at. I'm sure we will be making a trip to the gun shop together so I can drop some really big hints about which one I want. 

TIA


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Whatcha planning on doing with the shotgun? Small game hunt? Turkey hunt? Slug hunt for deer? Or just for home protection? This will give us a better ideal of how to answer your question.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A shotgun has to FIT the shooter.

You may need to look at a "youth" model to find one you are comfortable with.

A Remington 870 20 gauge would be a good one

http://www.randomhardwarereviews.com/2009/06/remington-870-express-youth-20-gauge.html


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Bearfootfarm is on the money...The Remington 870 in 20 ga. is a perfect shotgun for someone like you. I bought a used one years ago for $200. They are heavy enough that recoil is not a problem. Lots of folks think getting a smaller shotgun will be better for a small person or kid. Actually the smaller the shotgun the more a person is going to feel the recoil. Good luck and let us know what you get! By the way, my wife has used the 20 ga. shooting clay pigeons...she is only around 5'4 and weighs @ 120 lbs. No problem for her.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Head down to the local gun shop and start trying some out for fit/feel. 

Remington, Mossberg are two of the most reliable shotguns you can get for cheaper money. Most women are more comfortable with 20g vs 12g


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

In my mind it is for home protection, but if I enjoy shooting it I might shoot some clay targets. Right now we live on Â½ acre in a small neighborhood and I don't have anywhere to go hunting. But I would like to have one that is versatile so I don't have to buy another in the future if we get to move. I showed him a 20 ga. online last night and he kinda wrinkled his nose at it. Looks like I am on the right track with my choices. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

idigbeets said:


> Head down to the local gun shop and start trying some out for fit/feel.
> 
> Remington, Mossberg are two of the most reliable shotguns you can get for cheaper money. Most women are more comfortable with 20g vs 12g


either gun in a 20 ga would work great


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bought my disabled wife a Mossberg 20ga semiauto w/18 barrel for defence when I'm gone..Mossbergs have superior ergonomics-safety location,etc....She does'nt have arm/hand strength to slam/rack a pump......or trigger control for her other defence weapon.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I agree with some of the other posters, a youth model 20 ga shotgun would be a great starter shotgun for a woman.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I bought my first shotgun last winter. I'm also 5'8" but about average build and I wanted something for around the farm as well as turkey hunting. I bought a 12g Stoeger M2000. I LOVE IT!!! Uses the same cycling system as Beretta which takes some of the recoil out of it and you can get it in different lengths. Super easy breakdown, not too heavy, shoots well.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The better half is about 5' tall, not much over 100 lbs, and easily handles a 12 gauge 870. Of course she's hell on wheels and doesn't let anything stop her. A 20 or even 16 gauge should work for you. Just pull it into your shoulder and lay your cheek tight to the stock when you fire it. That keeps it from slapping you. The Remington 870s are so common you should should be able to find one to try out first. 

I like a pump for simplicity. Remington set the standard long ago with twin actuating bars to avoid jams. The barrels on an 870 can be changed out in a few minutes if you want different lengths for different purposes. The 18" with rifle sights is great for two-legged critters. Longer barrels work for game animals.

The other benefit of a pump: the sound of a pump shotgun being racked has put many a trespasser into "oh crap! It's time to get the hell out of here." mode.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Another vote for the Remington Mod. 870 in 20 ga. I've had one for 50 yrs. and still use it. One of the best, if not the best, guns I've ever owned. 

.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When my wife wanted a shot gun I took her to a shop that has a *WHOLE BUNCH *of used ones. She chose a real nice Chariles Daly OU in 20ga. with 26inch barrels. she liked it real well but we did buy her a shooting vest with sholder pockets that hold gel pads. 
When my dad passed his Iticha feather weight model 37 in 20ga. to me, Kare fall in love with it and calls it hers today.
Problem is you won't find either one for 300.00 used unless your really lucky.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I showed him a 20 ga. online last night and *he kinda wrinkled his nose *at it.


It's YOUR shotgun.

He doesn't have to like it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

KyMama said:


> In my mind it is for home protection, but if I enjoy shooting it I might shoot some clay targets. Right now we live on Â½ acre in a small neighborhood and I don't have anywhere to go hunting. But I would like to have one that is versatile so I don't have to buy another in the future if we get to move. I showed him a 20 ga. online last night and he kinda wrinkled his nose at it. Looks like I am on the right track with my choices.
> 
> Thanks y'all.


I really like the Remington youth already mentioned, but please keep in mind a couple of things:

1. The Youth model is built on Remington's LW frame and takes LW barrels. Regular barrels don't fit. The LW frame allows Remington to build this gun as lightweight as possible (within the manufacturing parameters)...it weighs about a pound less than the normal 20 gauge 870 Express, or about the same as a 22 rifle. With its 3" chamber, short length and screw-in chokes, it'a great home defense weapon and is a very good squirrel and rabbit shotgun.

But, for some things, it stinks...

2. The short barrel does not swing well for pass shooting, so it loses out to the regular 20 gauge 870 Express when it comes to pass shooting and duck hunting. If you are going to be doing a bit of upland bird hunting, clay pigeon shooting, or a bit of duck hunting, you may want to consider a 26" or 28" barrel in the regular 20 gauge 870 Express.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

For clay targets, I'd recommend a semi-auto or over/under rather than a pump. They are going to be a little more expensive, so you may want to consider a used gun. Remington 1100's are plentiful, reliable, and inexpensive to buy. For an over/under, it's hard to get a decent gun under $1000 even used. However the Spanish made Lanber is very reliable and inexpensive.My daughter in-law shoots clays quite well, and her gun is a used Browning Gold Hunter in 20 gauge (semi-auto). Semi-autos will have much less felt recoil. But even a used semi-auto of decent quality will be hard to find for $300 or less. Pumps or even a single shot will be OK if you are shooting mostly trap.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally got my gun, it's a youth 20 gauge Mossberg 500 Bantam. My husband didn't want to buy the shotgun for Christmas because he planned on getting me one later, so I got to wait until the tax return deposited. We went to several gun stores and I finally decided that the Mossberg just felt better. Does that make sense? 

So now I need advice on shooting the thing. I'll admit I'm kinda afraid of it. :ashamed: Obviously I've never shot one, I can't even remember being near one when it was fired. Any advice or links to instruction would be greatly appreciated. This is more for confidence than anything, my husband or my dad will be with me when I shoot it the first time. And hopefully they will help me, not just laugh at me. 

TIA


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

KyMama said:


> Finally got my gun, it's a youth 20 gauge Mossberg 500 Bantam. My husband didn't want to buy the shotgun for Christmas because he planned on getting me one later, so I got to wait until the tax return deposited. We went to several gun stores and I finally decided that the Mossberg just felt better. Does that make sense?
> 
> So now I need advice on shooting the thing. I'll admit I'm kinda afraid of it. :ashamed: Obviously I've never shot one, I can't even remember being near one when it was fired. Any advice or links to instruction would be greatly appreciated. This is more for confidence than anything, my husband or my dad will be with me when I shoot it the first time. And hopefully they will help me, not just laugh at me.
> 
> TIA


Fit and how it feels is very important. My best advice is - practice as much as you can, and do NOT be afraid of it. But absolutely be respectful as with any firearm. Do not make the mistake that many beginners do and try to hold it too low on your arm or not firmly enough. The butt should rest against your shoulder and cheek. Holding it too low or not firmly enough can cause bruises and a sore arm big time. And shotguns are never aimed. Do not look at the barrel when you shoot. Look at your target since most targets, birds, etc. are moving. Good luck.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

done good...hunter safety course, would be a big help...never had anything like that when I was a kid...dad just told me not to point it at anything that i didn't wanna shoot and to be careful...hunted all my life, but when grandson got old enough to take hunter safety, I took him to the course and TOOK it along with him..jist a little attempt at self improvement..:hand:


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Just be aware that for home defense an unloaded gun does not even make a good club and a loaded gun with an undoubtedly curious fourteen year old around is never a good plan either.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Many areas have sportsman clubs where they have trap and sporting clay shoots open to the public. Prices very from club to club and number of clay birds you will see per round.

Trap I feel would start you off on the right foot. Most of the shots are easy swings off to the left hand and off to the right hand and straight away.

Sporting clays will hone your skills for hunting. they are throwen at different angles, singles and doubles, over head and skipping over the ground like rabbits. 

Don't expect to be an expert all at once.

 Al


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks again y'all. I know I just need to get out there and shoot it, just nervous about that first shot. We're looking at a fish and game club that has some really nice ranges. The annual family dues are affordable, but it's a little bit of a drive to get there. They have a lot events/competitions too. 

The unloaded or loaded gun in the house is still in question around here. I'm not so worried about the 14 yr old because he has is own guns and has done some hunter/gun safety with his church group. It's the 4 yr old that worries me. I'm thinking I can put it up high to keep it away from him. I've got our semi auto pistols loaded without one in the chamber. I know that the little one can't rack it, but I still keep those up out of his reach too.

On a side note, my husband is loving my new interest in guns. They should put a label on them warning of the addiction.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just be sure the butt is squared up against your shoulder tight...if it's loose, you'll pay in the form of black and blue...the recoil isn't really too bad on any pump, even a twelve. I'd say, start with some stationary targets, like a cardboard box from say, thirty yards...it's easy to become discouraged when you're trying to hit clay pigeons and stuff, at first, especially if you don't have a lot of experience. You'll be hitting them consistently in no time if you practice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And shotguns are never aimed.


While they aren't "aimed" precisely as a rifle or handgun which has both front and rear sights, you still have to be *very* consistent in how you mount the gun.

Your eye is acting as the rear sight, and if you are seeing too much of the barrel, you can miss high.

With a *proper* sight picture, you'll see just the top of the reciever or rib, and the entire bead:











A vent rib helps with that.

If you're seeing a lot of barrel between the reciever and bead, the gun is angled too high, and most likely your head is up off the stock.

If you're not seeing the bead at all, you're going to shoot too low.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare shoots a Charles Daily 20 ga. OU. She became rather good after shooting a round (25 birds) of trap then switching to sporting clays 50 birds per round. 
She did bruse rather nicely after a round of trap. We bought her a shooting vest sold under the Remington brand name that has a pocket on either shoulder to fit both right hand and left hand shooters. We bought the 1/2 inch gell packs to place in there. She no longer gets the brusing. We got it at a gun shop but maybe found at places like Bass Pro Shop, gander mountian or Cabelas. 

If your going to be shooting at a stationary target you might as well have bought a rifle or pistol.
You can shoot at a statioary target that most clubs have. They are called pattering boards, mostly for the reloading shooters, to make sure the load they cooked up for their shot gun doesn't have any holes in it.

For trap I recommend 7 1/2 shot and sporting clays I recommend 8 or 9 shot and keep a few 7 1/2 in my pocket for some of the longer shots. I'm not one to change chokes between stations like some. 

 Al


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

One thing I was told when I first started shooting was "love the gun". Meaning snug it up in tight to your shoulder and glue your cheek to the stock like you love it. If you're holding it loosely or have your head up, it will jump and hit you. But if you have it snugged in tight, instead of the gun slamming into you with the recoil, your whole shoulder will move with the gun. No impact, no pain. I shoot a 12 and can go through several boxes of shells (shooting trap) before my shoulder begins to feels sore. Just relax and have fun with it. And yes, it really is addicting!


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

KyMama said:


> Thanks again y'all. I know I just need to get out there and shoot it, just nervous about that first shot. We're looking at a fish and game club that has some really nice ranges. The annual family dues are affordable, but it's a little bit of a drive to get there. They have a lot events/competitions too.
> 
> On a side note, my husband is loving my new interest in guns. *They should put a label on them warning of the addiction. *


*
*

That's no joke, it's worse than shoes!!! I am your height/build, I think you're really gonna like this. Good luck and as all the guys said, after the due respect....don't be afraid, relax and enjoy it. Nice gift, good for him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Go to a gun club and shoot a round of trap. You will not feel the recoil as much shooting at moving targets as shooting at a stationary target. Use the lightest loads you can buy. The gun club likely has the very lightest loads made while the Wally Worlds probably won't so buy your shells from the gun club. 

Pull the gun tightly into your shoulder. This way the recoil is a push. If you don't pull it in tight it is like getting punched in the shoulder. Lean forward slightly before you shoot. The recoil will straighten you up. If you shoot leaning back the recoil could put you on your butt. 

When you are shooting trap you get to cheat and shoulder the gun before you call for the bird. This is a good way to learn how to aim and swing the gun. Shoot a lot of trap all summer and you will be fairly good come fall.

When you go hunting it's tougher. The bird will fly when you least expect it, not when you call for it. You will probably get flustered by the flush. You have to shoulder the gun, take the safety off, aim, swing, and shoot. You already know how to aim, swing, and shoot from shooting trap. You can practice shouldering the gun and removing the safety. You can practice inside as long as you remove anything you are likely to smash with the gun. Keep the action open and the gun unloaded for practice. You can take a lot of pride in that first bird.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> While they aren't "aimed" precisely as a rifle or handgun which has both front and rear sights, you still have to be *very* consistent in how you mount the gun.
> 
> Your eye is acting as the rear sight, and if you are seeing too much of the barrel, you can miss high.
> 
> ...


True.

But lots of competitive shotgunners actually recommend removing the bead since it teaches the beginner to look at the target instead of the bead. Some guys actually leave it off after they get good too. You should be aware of where your barrel is, but if you are concentrating on the bead, you'll never hit a moving target. You don't look at your bat when hitting a baseball, or at your glove when catching a baseball. Same theory goes for hitting a moving target with a shotgun. 

I removed the bead on my gun and my sporting clays scores improved an average of 10 points.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I would highly recommend the Browning "micro" 20 gauge pump. It is a youth/women's gun that is ultra reliable. After that I would go with the Mossberg youth 20 gauge pump if it's a money issue.

I don't want to start a flame out, but my experience with the remington 870 is that they don't go bang when you pull the trigger which is a major drawback. I know lots of people love them though. So that's my two cents.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

duckidaho said:


> I would highly recommend the Browning "micro" 20 gauge pump. It is a youth/women's gun that is ultra reliable. After that I would go with the Mossberg youth 20 gauge pump if it's a money issue.
> 
> I don't want to start a flame out, but my experience with the remington 870 is that they don't go bang when you pull the trigger which is a major drawback. I know lots of people love them though. So that's my two cents.


Look up a few posts; she got the Mossberg youth 20. 

The Remington 870 is a great gun if you get a Wingmaster. Not so much the Express, which is a rougher cheapened version made for discount stores and they do tend to have lots of problems.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

duckidaho said:


> I would highly recommend the Browning "micro" 20 gauge pump. It is a youth/women's gun that is ultra reliable. After that I would go with the Mossberg youth 20 gauge pump if it's a money issue.
> 
> I don't want to start a flame out, but my experience with the remington 870 is that they don't go bang when you pull the trigger which is a major drawback. I know lots of people love them though. So that's my two cents.


I'm curious why you say that. Mine has gone bang every time I've pulled the trigger (if a shell is in the chamber and the safety is off) for almost 30 years.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the Browning A5 but doubt you will find one for that cheap. Less kick than the Remington or Mossberg.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

"Don't go bang when you pull the trigger" is quite an allegation made with no supporting evidence or documentation of any kind not to start a flame - out.

Explain yourself.

I have had 5 870's. 1 older say 60's model, smooth as glass. 1 3.5 in Mag, Turkey Special, and 3 youth models 80's & 90's. The ONLY failure I had was a failure to eject on the oldest of them, and that was fixed by immediate action, I held the forearm and jammed the buttplate down on log and the stuck shell popped out.

I was never the most careful in gun care and I had all three different models in Arctic and severe conditions, so I'd appreciate it if you please try to explain what your talking about, as with the exception of the Turkey Special all mine were the lower or promo lines with simple utilitarian value.

I love the idea of a Browning Micro 20 Ga youth as someone once told me, we lug them around a lot more than we shoot them, but I don't know if everyone's wallet would stand it. Good guns are worth everything, bad guns very little, so please tell me why the Rem 870 Youth, in your opinion is a bad gun, or we will leave it that you really didn't mean that.




duckidaho said:


> I would highly recommend the Browning "micro" 20 gauge pump. It is a youth/women's gun that is ultra reliable. After that I would go with the Mossberg youth 20 gauge pump if it's a money issue.
> 
> I don't want to start a flame out, but my experience with the remington 870 is that they don't go bang when you pull the trigger which is a major drawback. I know lots of people love them though. So that's my two cents.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, My 870 never worked right, including not firing. I traded it in on another gun. The gunsmith sent it back to Remington and hopefully they fixed it. I know lots of people love them. I just wasn't happy with mine. If you are happy with yours then that's great.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

duckidaho said:


> OK, My 870 never worked right, including not firing. I traded it in on another gun. The gunsmith sent it back to Remington and hopefully they fixed it. I know lots of people love them. I just wasn't happy with mine. If you are happy with yours then that's great.


Thanks for explaining. I understand your opinion. Obviously if it didn't work for you, your failure rate was 100%. The 870 is very simple to diassemble. My guess is the gunsmith fixed it himself.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I have never had the budget to simply buy Browning when I wanted. Would have loved to, but never was in the cards for me. I have to think hard to find a gun that wouldn't work for me, so thanks for clarifying that. I don't think its any reflection on the 870 as we got no genesis on it, or pedigree, so lets leave it at that......




denaliguide said:


> "Don't go bang when you pull the trigger" is quite an allegation made with no supporting evidence or documentation of any kind not to start a flame - out.
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am only 5'2", weight about a buck.....I shoot our Saiga12. Find something that feel good to YOU!
A youth gun just might be the ticket......It is a very personal feel.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

i found the number one thing I needed to be comfortable shooting was good ear protection, with a shape that I could still snuggle up to the gun without bumping the ear muffs into the stock of the gun. Took quite a bit of looking and trying some to get ones I was comforable with.

I can handle the kick no problem, but I'm very noise sensitive, and did not realize that was what I didn't like about shooting for many years. 

BTW - my first shotgun was an older Savage sxs 12 guage. I grew up loving the look of my Dad's old Stevens sxs (I know own it) and at least DH had enough sense to let my first shotgun be the one I fell in love with. He knew there would be plenty of time later to get something more "suitable" for me. And yes, they are addicting!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally got a chance to go shoot the new gun. Love it! I think my husband was a little impressed that I managed to shoot the milk jug dead center with my first shot. He knew I was kinda afraid of that first shot, and I think he expected me close my eyes and just shoot. LOL I wasn't sure how I would feel about shooting it so I only took a box of 25 shells with us. Should have taken more because we went through those fast. 

We loaded up the truck with all of our guns and most of the ammo we had and didn't stop shooting until we ran out. Well, I think we had enough 22s to shoot the revolvers a few more times. My husband and son talked me into shooting my husbands new 45 and I like it better than my 380. Might be time to step up to higher caliber. Yep, definitely addicting.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Rem 870.....without a doubt...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

This one is a bit more than $300, but hoo-boy, I would *LOVE* one

(except for buying the shells  )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8]AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------

